
Toyota and Lexus will have standard automatic braking by 2017 - A4LAU
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/25/toyota-and-lexus-will-have-standard-automatic-braking-by-2017/
======
A4LAU
much more like it, compared to USDOT

